# Cali the Calico has been promoted!



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

Since we sadly lost Bobby (RB) a few months ago, our little adopted calico Cali has had to double up her duties, and we're happy to announce that she's been promoted!

She was previously "Nosey Rosey" and now she's "Helpful Hannah" because she helps us in all our activities --- sleeping, going to the bathroom, bundling up trash, reading or working on our laptop, eating, whatever.

Cali is always there, her little paws eager to assist us, my girlfriend and me, in whatever we're doing.

She especially enjoys "helping" me eat a flavored yogurt -- her fave seems to be blueberry.

And Cali is also my girlfriend's special "office assistant" -- my gf leave her cellphone on the table, and when it rings, Cali leaps over to where the phone is resting and paws at it to "answer" the ring.

So we've now got Helpful Hannah!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Glad Hannah is helpful and helping you.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww, that sounds so very sweet of Cali.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a sweet little helper!


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

She's got this little wicker basket with a towel inside, and she lies in this and squirms and her little head is tucked side to side all cutie style, asking "Pet me! Pet me!" and when I do, she play-bites me.

She's just a kiddo and is still learning play bites vs hard bites, claws vs no claws play. Already she knows "No!" and "Down!" and she comes to her name, so she's doing fine in kitty stuff.

When I'm sleeping she nests along my feet and recently I've had to wear bedroom slippers to bed because her little claws bite hard. And I've accidentally nudged her or semi-kicked her when I turn over in my sleep, not knowing of course. She seems to not take this wrongly and just leaves the bed for a while and comes back later.

Naturally, each time she comes to bed, she jumps up onto my chest or stomach first, then decides whom to "nest with" -- my girlfriend or me -- and snuggles. Then later she shifts off to the other person, sharing her kitty goodness.

Cali LOVES yogurt and I eat a container each morning for breakfast, and she first licks clean the foil cover, then I give her about a 1/2 teaspoon, and then she sits impatiently while I eat, then she gets to lick the bowl! She seems to like blueberry or strawberry the best.

Do your cats like yogurt too?


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

Here's Cali:



Cute little pugnose, eh?


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

So cute!  I love her little smooshy face!


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

They are such precious creatures, our cats and dogs too. All my cats have been rescue or adopted and they are the best!

I think that our taking in stray animals or adopting them from a shelter is similar in a way to how God cares for us. We give them a safe home and love and attention and they are protected as much as possible from harm or disease.

What treasures!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cali is a CUTIE! I'm so Happy she's settled in with everyone! 
Blessings!
Sharon


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

Cali's little pug nose is the best! And when we're playing, I tickle her little white paws and ask her where she got that white on her toes.

Cali loves my girlfriend best but me next, since there are only 2 of us humans here! ha ha

Her fave game is "kitty in the blanket" -- my gf takes a big cotton duvet and Cali lays on the sofa. The my gf takes the duvET (Cali just jumped up and put on my caps lock for me! so helpful!) and tosses it up and it settles down over Cali. Then my gf scratches at the edges of the blanket and Cali jumps over beneath the blanket to "attack" the invader, playing fort.

We also have a big cardboard box into which my gf cut holes, top and end and sides, and that's Cali's fort. She gets in there and we dangle her mouse on a string into the hole and she grabs it. She plays this for maybe 20 minutes.

What a sweetie! But it's also sad, evenings she sits by the window and looks for her friend Bobby, whom we know that she still misses. Sigh.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

She is darling, and love her antics....I'm got a computer helper too (Alkee) who loves to poke at the keys to help me type emails. Love Cali's expression, but her color doesn't look like a calico, but a tortoiseshell or _tortie_ for short. Her name seems to suit her tho.
All the best!


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah, tortoiseshell likely, but Cali is her name now, so don't let her know. Shhhh


----------

